
Show HN: Sixxsd – The SixXS Daemon – IPv6 Tunnel and Routing Engine - massar
https://github.com/massar/sixxsd
======
massar
Submitting to HN, as I've noticed a few folks here too asked about this.

Primarily pushed to github for historical reasons and to show how relatively
simple that code was that was forwarding all the packets on the SixXS PoPs...
;)

See README.md for a few more details about the system, though the code is
light on comments, it should be relatively straight forward.

